# New Hampshires- I think I have some roosters here



## ketomisek (Feb 7, 2013)

We have recently added several German line New Hampshires to our flock and are pretty sure we have several roosters in the mix. Please chime in with your thoughts. First picture is a suspected cockerel, second is a suspected hen for comparison.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Combs certainly look different.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Combs certainly look different.


yup
#1 sure looks like a young roo to me
we let all of them get some size to them (20 weeks)
then keep the best roo or 2
the other roos go off to freezer camp


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Define best? Best looks might not be best protection or best fertilization.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Define best? Best looks might not be best protection or best fertilization.


 nice tail & biggest is what i look for
but your rite. my imported english orpington was not the alpha roo
one of his brothers was, not i have a layed back roo
but he had the rite coloring & a nice tail started


----------

